

Ask HN: What tools do you use for remote pair programming? - mrisse


======
mrisse
I found a a great article by Pivotal about how they use tmux recently
[http://pivotallabs.com/how-we-use-tmux-for-remote-pair-
progr...](http://pivotallabs.com/how-we-use-tmux-for-remote-pair-programming/)
Anything else amazing that I'm missing?

------
benji-york
If you are a Linux console lover like me, I have a tool I've been working on
for a while: Termbeamer (termbeamer.com). The win over screen/tmux is that it
is much easier to set up (especially if you are behind NAT or a firewall).

------
redspark
If you work on a mac, I have had some luck with ScreenHero
<http://screenhero.com>

------
mildavw
<http://www.pairprogramwith.me/>

------
neoyagami
In my case macfusión with st2

